# Gallego: Éche



## pi92

Buenas,

en la frase"Éche o que hai", o la canción gallega "pousa pousa pousa e non me toques naquela cousa" que empieza con "éche un andar miudiño..." no entiendo que significa éche? El máximo se que me ocurre sería el equivalente del portugués "é-te" pero no me suena lógico/natural en estas frases... ¿alguién me podría decir qué significa?

¡Gracias!


----------



## jonquiliser

"Éche" efectivamente é o equivalente do portugués "é-te". No galego úsase moito esa construción. "Éche o que hai" quere dicir simplesmente "Pues es lo que hay". É unha construción moi informal, o pronome "che" non ten función directa na frase. Outros exemplos: écheme o mesmo (=me da igual), éche un bo rapaz, a amizade éche unha cousa difícil...


----------



## pi92

Gracias, ¿se podría utilizar en cualquiera situación en lugar de "é"? Lo pregunto por si acaso aunque crea que debe de ser una de esas cosas sin explicación formal que tendría que oír a diario para entender...


----------



## XiaoRoel

O pronome che em galego é forma de dativo (OI). Como bem te respondeu Jonquiliser, em esta expressão o pronome átono che é expletivo (se o suprimes a frase segue a significar plenamente) e aporta só conotações afectivas, uma especial proximidade ou carinho pelo interlocutor (a 2ª pessoa), é o que se chama de "dativo ético" ou dativo de interesse. A forma é do registo oral.


----------



## pi92

Pues entiendo la utilización de pronombres personales átonos y pronombres expletivos ya que cada uno tiene su función (aunque sólo sea para llenar un "vacío"), pero no la combinación de los dos. Normalmente sirve para reforzar la implicación subjetiva del hablante - pero "che" es la segunda persona, y me suena raro verlo utilizado con verbos que no implican una acción por parte de esa persona a la cual nos referimos.

Quizás tenga dificultad en entenderlo ya que en portugués o español no tiene ningún sentido convertir un "me da igual" en "te me da igual" o "te eres un buen chico"... por otra parte "a amizade é-te difícil" ya tiene sentido...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em galego estes dativos éticos são o nosso pão de cada dia, tal como os diminutivos em -iño (-inho em português), fenómenos todos ao serviço da conotação e que enchem toda a oralidade do galego.


----------



## jonquiliser

> Quizás tenga dificultad en entenderlo ya que en portugués o español no  tiene ningún sentido convertir un "me da igual" en "te me da igual" o  "te eres un buen chico"... por otra parte "a amizade é-te difícil" ya  tiene sentido...



Como di o XiaoRoel, ten conotacións de cariño. Eu non sabía que esta construción se chamaba dativo ético, só a escoitei moitas veces!

Por certo, "a amizade éche difícil" non quere dicir que sexa difícil pra a persoa en concreto coa que unx está a falar, senón é algo difícil pra todo mundo en xeral .


----------



## pi92

XiaoRoel said:


> Em galego estes dativos éticos são o nosso pão de cada dia, tal como os diminutivos em -iño (-inho em português), fenómenos todos ao serviço da conotação e que enchem toda a oralidade do galego.



Sí, entiendo que sea oral e informal y que por ejemplo una madre podría gritarle a su _filliño_ que se ha metido en algún lío "Porque fuches facerme iso!". En esa frase sé perfectamente que no significa que él le hizo alguna cosa_ a ella_, sólo que ella se siente "implicada".

Pero, ¿en la segunda persona (che)? No lo puedo asimilar bien porque no veo implicación por parte del hablante, especialmente en frases como las que jonquiliser escribió: ¿qué conotación cariñosa puede haber en "écheme igual" (estás hablando de tí mismo) o "a amizade éche unha cousa difícil" (estás hablando en general)?


----------



## jonquiliser

Supoño que son desas cousas que non teñen explicación. Pero ao millor isto que atopei che poida axudar?



> O dativo ético no galego
> O emprego de pronomes átonos é mais freqüente no galego. Eles podem aparecer em próclise ao verbo, mas são muito mais freqüentes em posição átona, muitas vezes, formando combinações ou conglomerados de três ou até quatro, dos quais também forma parte o pronome que representa o dativo ético, conhecido em galego como pronome de solidariedade.
> Os pronomes que têm função de dativo em galego são me, che , nos, vos, lle, lles.
> Ao contrário do português, em que a maior parte das ocorrências do dativo ético são representadas pelo pronome da primeira pessoa do singular me: “Estude-me bem esses verbos”, no galego o pronome mais usado nessa função é o da segunda pessoa do singular: “Teñenche moitos amigos”.


----------



## Xaquinolo

Non son especialista, pero me atrevo a suxerir unha interpretación do lado afectivo do "che", incorporado en "éche"... porque sempre nos estamos dirixindo a unha persona que consideramos amigo, non lle decimos "éme igual o que digas" (máis dirixido ao noso ego)... estamos a dirixirnos con máis afecto a un amigo, a quen lle decimos "éche igual", para lle indicar que "iso que se di por aí" (por exemplo "que somos gays") nos debe importar un pito a calquera dos dous... é como incluir no sentimento ao amigo con quen falas...pasa como co "iño", dirixido sempre a calquera cousa á que lle temos afecto, aínda que teña pinta (para os demais) de ser un rosal espiñento!


----------



## Xaquinolo

Xaquinolo said:


> Non son especialista, pero me atrevo a suxerir unha interpretación do lado afectivo do "che", incorporado en "éche"... porque sempre nos estamos dirixindo a unha persona que consideramos amigo, non lle decimos "éme igual o que digas" (máis dirixido ao noso ego)... estamos a dirixirnos con máis afecto a un amigo, a quen lle decimos "éche igual", para lle indicar que "iso que se di por aí" (por exemplo "que somos gays") nos debe importar un pito a calquera dos dous... é como incluir no sentimento ao amigo con quen falas...pasa como co "iño", dirixido sempre a calquera cousa á que lle temos afecto, aínda que teña pinta (para os demais) de ser un rosal espiñento!


E xa postos, diría que non significa a frase exactamente "me da igual", xa que esa construcción "o que hai", ten máis contido filosófico que el simple "dáme igual"... ela fálanos de que non podemos esperar nada mellor da xente que nos rodea, algo que se lle imita ao dito popular castelán "no le pidas peras al olmo"... e por iso mesmo, "éme igual" non ten moito que ver con "éche o que hai", e ten moita menos forza (afectiva) que "éche igual"... sendo algo redundante con "écheme igual", que ao xuntar o che afectivo co me "egoista" fai que salten chispas!


----------

